# Hi People



## Andrew John (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey everybody, I'm Andrew, or Andy, whichever. I'm 21 and really enjoy writing in my spare time, so hopefully I can meet some of you guys and enjoy my time here. :eagerness:


----------



## Deafmute (Aug 6, 2015)

welcome! Can't wait to see what you contribute to our little slice of the web. You will need to post 10 meaningful posts not including the word games and procrastination central, before you can create threads of your own.


----------



## Andrew John (Aug 6, 2015)

thanks for the welcome! Question, what are the rules for the Romance section? Is there a limit to how graphic you can be in your posts?


----------



## musichal (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi Andy, welcome to WF!  When you are able to start your own threads (after making ten valid posts) then any posting of your work to any forum is expected to include a warning in the thread title, such as

[Lang]
[Mature]
[Graphic Violence]
[Drugs]

or combinations of these, or others, as appropriate.  Many works require no such warnings;  whenever I am in doubt about one of my stories, then I include one.  We have no forums for simple pornography, but I don't think that was your intent. If a post goes too far, Mods will let you know.

Good question, Andy.  I will pm you a link to Da Rulz, which are presented in plain English, and are brief.  If you have any more questions, don't hesitate to ask one of us Mentors.  We want your experience with us to be a positive one, in which we learn from one another, and have fun.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi, Andy. Welcome aboard.

As Hal says, if you go too far we we'll let you know, but generally we're pretty relaxed with our language as long as you have a disclaimer in the title of your thread. Also know that when you get your ten valid posts, you will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

So welcome. It's good to have you


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard, Andrew!  We're always happy to have someone new here, and I think you'll find our community a great resource.  There are plenty of members here who'll be more than happy to give their help and advice if you need it.

I suggest getting along with the Trial of the Ten Posts, so that you can start enjoying the benefits of full membership.  There are plenty of topics to weigh in on in Writing Related and plenty of Challenges to participate in, as well.  You can also jump in and start critiquing work submitted by others.  Don't be shy!  You may be new, but your input is still valid.

Looking forward to seeing what you've got to share with us, and I'll see you around the site!


----------



## Folcro (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome, Andrew,

What do you write? Your question got me curious...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 6, 2015)

Salutations!


----------



## joshybo (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome, Andrew!  It looks like most of the basics have been covered and your one specific question, answered--no erotica allowed on the site, but given the appropriate warnings, there's not a lot of taboo subject matter in the creative sections.  If you have a specific example of something you are hesitant to post, feel free to shoot me a PM with a selection to check and if I can't answer your question directly, I'm happy to find someone who can.  And don't be shy about reading what's already out there and leaving some of your own feedback.  It's a great way to get involved, meet the members, and satisfy the Ten Post Rule all in one run.  I look forward to reading your work!


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome! I think you'll enjoy it here - We're an interesting and fun sort of bunch


----------



## Andrew John (Aug 7, 2015)

Folcro said:


> Welcome, Andrew,
> 
> What do you write? Your question got me curious...




I write all kinds of things, but I do enjoy creating some erotic situations


----------



## aj47 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi, and welcome to the community.  Hal pretty much gave you the lowdown.  If it furthers your plot, it's all good.  If it's about the scene and no plot, then it doesn't matter what genre it is ... it's not going to help you progress as a writer.  That's one of my problems, actually.  I can write killer dialog but sometimes get caught up in it and end up with something that doesn't further my story any.

Anyway, welcome again.  We have writers of many genres, skillsets and ambitions here--you'll fit in somewhere.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 7, 2015)

Heeyyyy Andrew! Welcome to the sublime... Join us in our frantic fun...Hope to see you around, my name is Julia, and I hang out in the fabulous poetry thread, hope to see you there.. write on Andrew, Peace...


----------



## Folcro (Aug 7, 2015)

Andrew John said:


> I write all kinds of things, but I do enjoy creating some erotic situations



Me too.

I do so wish we had an outlet for that here...


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 7, 2015)

Folcro said:


> Me too.
> 
> I do so wish we had an outlet for that here...



We do! It's called the Workshop.


----------



## Folcro (Aug 7, 2015)

Unless the rules were changed beyond my notice, erotica is still not permitted here. But then again, sex scenes have been done, and the line is not definitive...


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 7, 2015)

Interesting point - I confess I really don't know where the line between erotica/porn/sex scenes really is. I tend to write what I want, and it can get graphic, but haven't done much on the sexual side of things. Might be a good question for the Cran of Crans - he might be willing to put a subforum in the Workshop for just such cognoscenti. 

With proper disclaimers, some pretty rude stuff gets posted in the Workshop and I think that space would be the most forgiving since the general interwebs can't get there. Plus, if young folk want porn, they're not going to come here and navigate our Workshop to get their fix. There are way easier ways to get some jollies. 

Seriously, if you read the Catfish Soup interviews, 90% of people say the genre they're most uncomfortable writing is erotica. We should practice.

Oh, and welcome, Andy!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 8, 2015)

There is definitely a line on what will and won't be allowed. If it's a word here and there we're not go to say much beyond asking for a disclaimer. If it sounds like out and out pornography, it's not going to be allowed. Whether something would be considered pornographic would be up to the mods obviously, but as Plu noted, we do allow a lot of leeway. 

Cran could have a clearer answer I would imagine.


----------



## escorial (Aug 8, 2015)

View attachment 9262


----------

